# US Military retirement plan changing



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Thought I would post something on the new US Military pension plan and it's not good and it similar to a 401k so this will start in 2018, if you have kids or grand kids thinking about the military make sure they get signed up this year before the changes are implemented,  here's a link.
Upcoming Changes To Military Retirement System Explained | Military.com


----------

